# Google- What Is Ulcerative Colitis? What Causes Ulcerative Colitis? - Medical News Today



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*What Is Ulcerative Colitis? What Causes Ulcerative Colitis?**Medical News Today*IBD is different from *IBS* (*irritable bowel syndrome*). Unlike IBD, *IBS* does not cause inflammation, ulcers or other damage to the *bowel*. *IBS* is a much less *...*<nobr>*and more »*</nobr>
View the full article


----------

